# Bodypower 2014



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

It's funny how they hype for this builds up from the start of each year when we start preparing for next year now.

We've already booked our space and have started looking at new stand designs, next year we're having 4 times the space we had this year so a lot of planning to do to get it right.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

If you need an extra pair of hands...


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Sounds like the stand is going to be awesome!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

4 times the size!!! that's a big stall.... looking forward to seeing that.


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

We will be there in 2014 again too, it'll be the first anniversary of the company being launched!


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

If companies are booking bigger spaces already. Should be another awesome expo.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I'll be there!


----------



## littleebo356 (Mar 27, 2013)

when is the expo? ive never been to a bodybuilding expo before.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

May, it's a great show, lots of big names from the bodybuilding world, seminars, all the top supplement companies there as well


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

If all goes to plan for me over the next few months, then I'm aiming to be there.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

The ticket sales will be flying now!!!


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Think companies need bigger spaces , last year were they had the mma part it was choca the year it was empty , the main arena this time around was far to packed an cramped for my liking .

Bigger spaces for paying companies should be a must...

o and I went on the sunday to heard Saturday was worse..


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

The Saturday was rammed, too rammed to be honest, people couldn't even get into the booths at times due to the number of people already in them and if you didn't get in when you wanted to there was a good chance you would forget or wouldn't want the hassle of trying to get back to that booth.

People were saying that due to the number of people moving between the booths it was like getting caught up in a sea of bodies and you HAD to move with it or fall over.

I get too claustrophobic, I can't handle people surrounding me and pushing and shoving me around.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

I completely agree. There were too many people to fully enjoy the show

using Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I think they'll take it on board for next year, I guess they can only react to things after the event.

Are you going to the Beach Party Ronnie?


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

I have registered

It's only 3 weeks away!

Would be nice to attend an outdoor event!!

using Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## scants25 (Sep 23, 2013)

I cant wait for Body Power 2014, although I hope it isn't as busy as last year!


----------



## littleebo356 (Mar 27, 2013)

im hoping to go to this if i can get a shift swap, im aiming my cut to finish around this time so i dont look like a chunk lol


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

We've increased the size of our booth by 5 times so we can incorporate Six Pack Bags and all the clothing we sell too and we're going to have somewhere around 20 athletes on the booth too so it's going to be a BUSY time for us.


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

We're going to be there too, next to Extreme Nutrition too so it will be easy for all Musclechat members to find us too.

We're looking forward to it, we launched at Bodypower last year so this will be our first anniversary!


----------



## RSteele (Aug 7, 2013)

Can't wait for this, going to be my first year!


----------



## mossy1466868045 (Jan 3, 2014)

Which day is the best to visit?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Friday is good if you want to see everything that's there but most of the pro's aren't there on a friday.

Saturday has all the stars, contests and events going on but you can't move, it's way too busy.

Sunday is quieter than Saturday, pro's still there and you get better deals on things if you're spending money, nobody likes packing up to take stuff home.


----------



## mossy1466868045 (Jan 3, 2014)

Good tip, cheers!


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

See you all there on the Extreme Nutrition stand I will have some good pictures from my next show which will be FIBO in April so my condition will be spot on for pictures with keen up and coming bodybuilders.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Is anyone buying their tickets yet??

They are once again offering a promotional item with a code.

This time it's one of their t-shirts.

To get yours you use the promo code BPRT when you purchase your tickets on line. Simply present your ticket at the show to collect your official bodypower shirt ?

using Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Looks like friday could be the day then.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I'd say Friday or Sunday, definitely Sunday if I was buying stuff.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Tempted to go all weekend. But if I had to pick I think I'd go on the Sunday. Saturday was heaving lady year. But lots of excellent opportunity to people watch

using Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

Friday for business, Sunday for buying stuff.

Saturday - avoid!!!


----------



## MMUK (Mar 15, 2006)

I'll be at this, probably on the Friday for me as i like to look round and speak to the people from brands we're interested in stocking.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll be heading down for the Bodypower this year working on the Extreme stall. Looking forward to it, this will be my first one.


----------



## Liam1466868025 (Dec 22, 2011)

AChappell said:


> I'll be heading down for the Bodypower this year working on the Extreme stall. Looking forward to it, this will be my first one.


Gutted, I was going to go too.....


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm afraid you'll have to put up with me for a whole weekend mate.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm visiting this year, will be my first time


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

They have started to realise some big names once more. And a few new ones are attending. Not sure how many of you are fans of the new crop of YouTube and Facebook athletes?

using Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I'll need to check it out.

"You Tube and Facebook" doesn't make someone a worthwhile athlete in my eyes, it just means they think highly of themselves and are big on self promotion. We get sponsorship requests daily from these people, most haven't even competed yet or have competed in a small show but need a sponsor to pay them so they can make it to the pro ranks!

You wouldn't believe the mail we get!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Extreme said:


> "You Tube and Facebook" doesn't make someone a worthwhile athlete in my eyes, it just means they think highly of themselves and are big on self promotion. We get sponsorship requests daily from these people, most haven't even competed yet or have competed in a small show but need a sponsor to pay them so they can make it to the pro ranks!


Couldn't agree more! The number of people doing this now is getting silly. First reaction is "who the hell are you??" , next reaction is, "oh, another copy of an imitation!"

Little Bo peep has lost her sheep, and doesn't know where to find them...thankfully, they're all on Facebook & YouTube!


----------



## TheTransporter (Jan 30, 2014)

Love bodypower but not standin in any cue's for hours to get anyones autograph or picture taken wiv me, too much to see to waste time standing about,

I love ppl watching, the crowd at it are funny. The young guys have on more fake tan than the dolly birds on the stalls FFS!


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

It's the young guys who arent very confident around women I find funny, they want their pictures taken with the birds but look SO uncomfortable with their arm round a real woman and not a "virtual" one.

A mate of mine once pulled someone who was virtually a bird, but thats another story!!!


----------



## RSteele (Aug 7, 2013)

Can anybody who's been recently recommend a decent (and reasonably priced) hotel. There are 4 of us going and want to book somewhere but I've heard there are some absolute dumps around the NECC. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I'd advise you to check where you can get a hotel and book it asap, all the hotels on the NEC site are pretty full and prices have been jacked up accordingly.

It happens every year now.


----------



## RSteele (Aug 7, 2013)

Cool, thanks Sir, I need to get my backside in gear!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You may not find a hotel onsite, ours is about 10 miles away. It saves us money and we're still there easily in the mornings.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

We're going to have Roelly Winklaar on our clothing booth each day for an hour or so, so make sure you stop by.


----------



## RSteele (Aug 7, 2013)

Is your booth at this comparable to the one you had at FIBO? It looked ace from the pictures!


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

We (Maximum Performance) are there too, we have a small area as part of the overall Extreme stand.

We launched at Bodypower last year so this is our first anniversary as a company.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Gutted to say I'm working this weekend so I won't be able to attend


----------



## Willisa1 (Apr 26, 2014)

I'll be there can't wait it my first time will I be able to buy supplements at a discounted rate.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Rsteele, our Bodypower booth is better than the FIBO one, much the same size but better planned out I'd say.

Willsa1, I can only speak for Extreme Nutrition but we'll be selling everything that weekend with 40% off.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

So, which of you came? I met RSteele again this weekend for the second time and Mark Star too for the first, which of you didn't come and say hello?


----------



## RSteele (Aug 7, 2013)

It was an ace weekend. Loved managing to blag freebies all weekend and meeting some people I really admire. By far and away the best thing was the motivation I have left with. Spending two days in the company of the best physiques on the planet really makes you want to get your arse in gear and start eating right and training smart. I've never been so motivated!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

I had a really good time and it was great to actually put some faces to names. My main reason for being there was to chat to some suppliers and in that respect it was very successful. All in all, good fun and good business.

@Extreme I'll message you tomorrow so that we can have a proper chat.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Spot on Mark, speak tomorrow.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I wish I could have been there, instead I was at work doing a ridiculous amount of overtime


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

Some of us were doing overtime by being there!

It's a good weekend but heavy going if you have to work at it all weekend.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Well, that's us booked for Bodypower 2015, I don't know what I'd do without the stress!


----------

